# Sky Dish!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

I was wondering can I buy a secondhand sky dish when I move to Coral Bay in a few weeks as the villa i am hopeing to get does not have one and I no new one's are expensive, or does anyone no where I can get one.

Thanks Cherie x:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was wondering can I buy a secondhand sky dish when I move to Coral Bay in a few weeks as the villa i am hopeing to get does not have one and I no new one's are expensive, or does anyone no where I can get one.
> 
> Thanks Cherie x:confused2:


Hi Cherie, there are often second hand sky dishes advertised in the papers, on notice boards, on websites etc. You should have no trouble finding one.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Veronica

You have been a great help on this forum, I have learnt alot from you, just waiting till we come out so on with the packing. x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Thank you Veronica
> 
> You have been a great help on this forum, I have learnt alot from you, just waiting till we come out so on with the packing. x


Get in touch when you get here Cherie. We'll meet up for a coffee


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was wondering can I buy a secondhand sky dish when I move to Coral Bay in a few weeks as the villa i am hopeing to get does not have one and I no new one's are expensive, or does anyone no where I can get one.
> 
> Thanks Cherie x:confused2:



Hi Cherie

Yes you can buy a secondhand dish try looking in the Cyprus weekly (comes out every Friday) <snip>

Cheers


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Cherie

Do you already live in Cyprus and have bought in coral bay, I was looking at buying in Coral bay myself until I was told the church owns the land there, so I bought in Paphos instead??? I would love to know if this is true, or just another lie the developer told me?? I would advise anyone in Cyprus to put a padlock on their wallet as the Cypriots are brilliant at emptying them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

joe1990 said:


> Hi Cherie
> 
> Do you already live in Cyprus and have bought in coral bay, I was looking at buying in Coral bay myself until I was told the church owns the land there, so I bought in Paphos instead??? I would love to know if this is true, or just another lie the developer told me?? I would advise anyone in Cyprus to put a padlock on their wallet as the Cypriots are brilliant at emptying them.


I could give you a list of people who will tell you that there are a lot of Brits over here who will empty your wallet and still not even give you what you paid them for


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I could give you a list of people who will tell you that there are a lot of Brits over here who will empty your wallet and still not even give you what you paid them for



I totally Agree with you, the sales rep who was dealing with me was from the midlands in the UK and was working for the developer, he was great telling me I can do this and do that, I bought it and he didn't want to know, I am lucky I am young and will get my investment back with a little hard graft, I really feel sorry for the people who have retired and moved over there with all the problems with the deeds, and the Cypriot property developers taking mortgages out on the land so it isn't even owned, Just glad now they have joined the EU and will have to stick to strict guide lines, but we will have to see :confused2:


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I could give you a list of people who will tell you that there are a lot of Brits over here who will empty your wallet and still not even give you what you paid them for





Veronica my Problem is with the huge Cypriot developers not the small companies who actually look after their clients, They charge twice as much as the property is worth, you then have to buy your deeds after 3 to 5 years for £3500?????
The solicitors are in the developers pockets the list goes on, This is my opinion because its happened to me, other people may have been lucky with no problems


The Guy who owes <snip> has a huge house which looks over our development, I have had problems with walls going black, electric going off all day, the pool keeps being closed because it has bad algea, even though we pay for it to be cleaned????? and now we have paid we have no rights nothing and no-one wants to know only the CPAG (Cyprus Property Action Group) who are fighting the Cypriot goverment over corruption


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

joe1990 said:


> Veronica my Problem is with the huge Cypriot developers not the small companies who actually look after their clients, They charge twice as much as the property is worth, you then have to buy your deeds after 3 to 5 years for £3500?????
> The solicitors are in the developers pockets the list goes on, This is my opinion because its happened to me, other people may have been lucky with no problems
> 
> 
> The Guy who owes <snip> has a huge house which looks over our development, I have had problems with walls going black, electric going off all day, the pool keeps being closed because it has bad algea, even though we pay for it to be cleaned????? and now we have paid we have no rights nothing and no-one wants to know only the CPAG (Cyprus Property Action Group) who are fighting the Cypriot goverment over corruption


I agree with you totally joe, we had problems with the same company (I had to snip the name again, please dont mention it).
They are one of the worst offenders and do not give damn about clients once they have their money. The daughter also has a huge house which is just above the village we live in (no longer in one of their properties I hasten to add)

Veronica


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I agree with you totally joe, we had problems with the same company (I had to snip the name again, please dont mention it).
> They are one of the worst offenders and do not give damn about clients once they have their money. The daughter also has a huge house which is just above the village we live in (no longer in one of their properties I hasten to add)
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica

I am back in Cyprus in August to go to our Apartment, because I'm paying for it I might as well use it , even with the problems, we used the companies solicitor, which you will know, who is just round the corner to the developer, but I was told from their sales rep who was helping us look for a property that it was his family solicitor,
But I was on my own over their, so I finally had enough so came back to the UK, my Uncle is now based in Cyprus with the Army near Aya Napa I think??? So I will see him in August and think about giving it another go??


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Cherie - a thought for you do any of your neighbours have a sky dish ? if yes ask if you can run a wire from theirs to yours and offer 100 euros to sweeten the deal. thats what we did, you will still have to find a box but you can pick these up for about 100 euro i got minr from a web site called<snip>


----------

